# Big Score + teaser photos



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

So a couple weeks ago I found a craigslist advertisement for over $10,000 worth of halloween props being sold. I drove to the guys house and checked out everything (which looks awesome btw). It turns out he had 96 2' x 7' panels of OSB board, already painted black which he's giving to us for 30 bucks. Plus a half coffin with a strobe light inside, sitting on the curb waiting to be thrown out. He gave it to me for free.



Due to money and storage issues I won't be buying the entire lot, but definetely a good portion of it, so look out for more pics on this thread

And on a side note, some guy had to go into my garage today to check out the sprinkler systems. My dad let him in, completely forgetting about the massacre scene I was working on the night before. This is what he saw...





LoL and that was just half of it


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome score. Wish I could have been a fly on the wall when the sprinkler guy walked in.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah, it was pretty amusing to say the least. I think his jaw dropped lower than that skulls lol.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

"is monday a betterr day?" lol gosh thats crazy about that lot for sale. no one around here has good stuff for sale. just ****. nice score

-BYH


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh man, today was a good day. I wound up paying $1200 total for an unbelivable amount of stuff. I brought back as much as I could today.... 3 amps, 3 pneumatics, a bucket of speakers/wires, 2 1200 watt foggers and one 1000 watt ground fogger, an LCD monitor connected to 4 cameras, and a bucket full of nothing but lights.




My mom thinks this was all we bought (and still thought the price was great) Time to start clearing a **** ton of space for the pickup truck full of halloween items that will be arriving next week. God help me.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Glad to hear the items will be going to a good home. I believe many of us are green with envy


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

mmm any controllers like picoboo boxs ect? dam your really lucky.would u be willing to to sell some stuff?

-BYH

EDIT: TWO PICOSTORMS!! OMG. THATS CRAZY! really would u sell anything? where are u in New York anyways?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

BackYardHaunter said:


> mmm any controllers like picoboo boxs ect? dam your really lucky.would u be willing to to sell some stuff?
> 
> -BYH
> 
> EDIT: TWO PICOSTORMS!! OMG. THATS CRAZY! really would u sell anything? where are u in New York anyways?


Yeah I think there's 3 of them actually lol

I don't think I'll be selling any of it unless we do wind up running out of space in which case I'll get back to you. I'm on Long Island by the way... nice to see a fellow new yorker


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

3 gosh. lol let me know. well i live on the other side of new york the western side


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

wow 3 pico storms theres 600 right there in 3 controllers.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice score.


----------

